# Air Compressor maxes out



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

This afternoon I was checking to see if my spare tire (Corolla 2008) needed to be topped off and found it sitting at 15 PSI. The manual says it needs to be at 60 PSI. I started inflating it using my small 12V air compressor (which I always use to inflate my car's tires to 30 PSI), but after checking the pressure on the spare back and forth, I realized that my air compressor wasn't able to pump past 42-43 PSI. I use a pen type tire pressure gauge for my readings since the gauge on my air compressor has been inaccurate for a long time (how nice it would be to have a functional gauge on the air compressor). 

Anyways, after inserting air for quite some time, the pen type gauge kept giving me 42-23 PSI and wouldn't go higher no matter how much air I added. So I decided to go to the gas station and use their air compressor. Took 30 seconds and my tire was now at 60 PSI (which I confirmed using my pen tool..well technically 55 PSI since the tool doesn't go past 55).

With that being said, is this a common complaint for 12V compressors? I've had it for atleast 5 years and I've never had to pump anything that high which is why I'm hesitant to replace it. But if I did, which would you guys recommend?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm sure it's probably a combination of age and being underpowered from the start.


----------



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

It's funny though because the gauge on the compressor goes up to 240 PSI.


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

My outdoor thermometer goes to 150. Sure never hope it gets that hot. The maximum reading a gauge has zero relation to what the device is capable of


----------



## funflyer (Dec 5, 2014)

I also have a 12v compressor that I got from Autozone, Slime brand I think, and am lucky to get it to air a tire to 35PSI. I found that it will go about 3-5 PSI higher if the engine is running so the volts are higher.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Get a Battery Jump starter with an air compressor built in. It would also allow you to charge USB devices if needed (i.e. USB Light for night tire changes). Now if you take your car in every month to have it services, remind thrm to check the spare. Or take it to the local O'Rielly's, they will inflate the tire.

Really the best thing to use in the spare is Nitrogen, so that the tire does not lose air like it does with O2.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B002X...tDescription_secondary_view_div_1446519617298


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Someone gave me a little compressor like that maybe 10 years or so ago, which I have seldom used, but seems like it has a small knob in the center of the gauge that adjusts the maximum pressure. It's not going to hit 240 psi, and maybe not even the 60 that you want, but, since you haven't tried to go that high in the past might be worth taking another look to see if your missing an adjustment. As for brands, I don't think that you will find anyone specializing in units this size, so, for me anyway, it would be a matter of personal preference and cost.


----------



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

jimn01 said:


> My outdoor thermometer goes to 150. Sure never hope it gets that hot. The maximum reading a gauge has zero relation to what the device is capable of


Maybe not, but you'd atleast expect your device to be able to surpass 42 PSI if the gauge goes up to 240 PSI.

thanks greg, I'll look into that pack

dexter, ill check my compressor for an adjustment option and get back to you all once ive done so


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Solidify said:


> With that being said, is this a common complaint for 12V compressors? I've had it for atleast 5 years and I've never had to pump anything that high which is why I'm hesitant to replace it. But if I did, which would you guys recommend?


I built one of those little 12 volt compressors into my van for auto filling my air shocks. I keep it set for 30 so there is always 30 in the shocks but I have a switch on the dash which allows me to manually pump more and I can get up to about 100. It takes a while though and you don't need much air to fill air shocks. Given that I would suspect one of those little compressors would get 60 into a tire but it would take forever.


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

We have a IR 60 gallon single stage 3 HP compressor plumbed in with many outlets for the shop. I'd never want to see it reach 240 PSI, in fact working pressure is 135. The gauge goes to 200+. As someone said, the gauge is a gauge, it has no reflection on what the air compressor can do.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

1985gt said:


> We have a IR 60 gallon single stage 3 HP compressor plumbed in with many outlets for the shop. I'd never want to see it reach 240 PSI, in fact working pressure is 135. The gauge goes to 200+. As someone said, the gauge is a gauge, it has no reflection on what the air compressor can do.


I have the same IR 60 Compressor. Love it. Next time I will either get the 80 or 120 gal if possible. Die grinders tax it.:vs_coffee:
Also, those little air compressors that will barely air up a tire? That's all they do is almost air up a tire. Good to get you out of a bind though.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Solidify said:


> It's funny though because the gauge on the compressor goes up to 240 PSI.


I think that would fall under the category of, "wishful thinking".


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

Brainbucket said:


> I have the same IR 60 Compressor. Love it. Next time I will either get the 80 or 120 gal if possible. Die grinders tax it.:vs_coffee:
> Also, those little air compressors that will barely air up a tire? That's all they do is almost air up a tire. Good to get you out of a bind though.



Ours has been great, I would guess Die grinders and such would tax them, most we use it for is impacts so it doesn't work to hard! The only problem we have had in 5 years is, replace the belt, I don't think the pump bolts were tight and it ran misaligned. A new head gasket, IR came out and fix it that day for free it was in the first 6 months of owning it and the water drain on the bottom has been stripped, I assume one of our guys did it so you have to bleed the air out and pull the plug.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Brainbucket said:


> I have the same IR 60 Compressor. Love it. Next time I will either get the 80 or 120 gal if possible. Die grinders tax it.:vs_coffee:
> Also, those little air compressors that will barely air up a tire? That's all they do is almost air up a tire. Good to get you out of a bind though.


Really the only good thing that they are good for, is airing up sports balls and that is all that the measly suckers are good for.


----------

